# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [10/07/2020] GSM SHIELD Box MTK Module v1.7 update is out..

## mohamed73

* 
Added:  WIKO  Wiko  Y60(W-K510) - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read  & Write Security Backup/Read & Write Firmware/FRP/Factory  Reset/Sim Unlock.Wiko View GO(W_P130) - Read info/Repair  IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read & Write Security Backup/Read  & Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim Unlock.Wiko View  Max(W_P200) - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read  & Write Security Backup/Read & Write Firmware/FRP/Factory  Reset/Sim Unlock.   ALCATEL  OT-A627VL - Read info/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read & Write Security Backup/Read & Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset.OT-A626BL - Read info/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read & Write Security Backup/Read & Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset.OT-A460G - Read info/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read & Write Security Backup/Read & Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset.OT-A502DL - Read info/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read & Write Security Backup/Read & Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset.OT-5005R - Read info/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read & Write Security Backup/Read & Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset.OT-8052  - Read info/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read & Write Security  Backup/Read & Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim Unlock.   Mobiwire  Kicka  4 Plus - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read &  Write Security Backup/Read & Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim  Unlock.   Infinix  X653C  - Read info/Repair IMEI/Backup & Restore NVRAM/Read & Write  Security Backup/Read & Write Firmware/FRP/Factory Reset/Sim Unlock.   Improved Read Info and backup firmware on Nokia and Infinix Phones.Improved Read info and backup firmware for Android 10 Phones (differ partition layout).Added new Nokia and Infinix Partitions layout to database.Improved Meta mode IMEI Repair function for Helio Phones (now exists 3 ways to repair IMEI).Fixed Sim Unlock in Meta Mode for supported by exe Helio Phones.Will not work if phone have closed access in Meta Mode to Security items.  Official website: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Download From Support Area 
Or   Google  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Or  Mediafire  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

